# java gui и ввод русских букв

## bobdva

Java: blackdown 1.4.1

при вводе русских букв отображаются различные иероглифы и арабская вязь, причём текст с русским шрифтом отображает нормально

gui: swing

пример тестирования jEdit - если открыть файл с русскими буквами показывает нормально, вводим сами - получаем фигню. То же самое с собсвтенно писанными swing приложениями  :Sad: 

1.3.1 такого не было.Если не ошибаюсь в sun j2sdk 1.4.1 тоже самое :

Сообщение перекодировано модератором в KOI8-R.

----------

## Rikz

Создай файл /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/koi8-r/Compose следующего содержания: 

```
#

# koi8-r Compose Sequence

#

# Sequence Definition

#

# $XFree86: xc/nls/Compose/koi8-r,v 1.2 2001/04/26 21:09:40 dawes Exp $

#

# This file currently has no entries.  It appears that a compose file (even

# just an empty one) is required for the appropriate keysyms to work for

# this encoding.

#

# <Multi_key> Means <Compose>

# Special Character

# End of Sequence Definition
```

Сообщение перекодировано модератором в KOI8-R

----------

## Alarik

Похожая ситуация: в jedit при вводе кирилицы получаем арабские буквы. 

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/koi8-r/Compose не помогает.

sun-jdk-1.4.2.02 xfree-4.3.0-r3

----------

## Alarik

У себя я это исправил... Есть подозрение что это неправильно выставленная локаль. 

при LANG=ru_RU.UTF8 jedit вводил арабскую вязь вместо русских букв, но остальные программы работали нормально. 

Сейчас исправил на LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8 - теперь корректно работает и jedit

----------

## @lexb

 *Alarik wrote:*   

> Похожая ситуация: в jedit при вводе кирилицы получаем арабские буквы. 
> 
> /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/koi8-r/Compose не помогает.
> 
> sun-jdk-1.4.2.02 xfree-4.3.0-r3

 

права на Compose проверь...

----------

## kaa17

 *Rikz wrote:*   

> Создай файл /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/koi8-r/Compose следующего содержания: 
> 
> ```
> #
> 
> ...

 

Кстати, как можно понять из содержания файла, оно (содержание) может быть опущено   :Very Happy: . У меня Compose нулевой длины, и все, как и обещалось, работает.

----------

## DarkMaze

А если локаль utf8???

----------

## fedukoff

Compose вполне может быть пустым.. Главное чтобы он был.  :Smile: 

А вообще ставь  UTF8 и будет щасте

----------

